# Monkey Farts



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Anybody soaped with this yet?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes I have, and it behaved beautifully. I can't keep it in stock, I have one customer that buys every bar I have.!

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like that will smell good.....let me guess rotten bananas!
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No it's the fruit monkeys eat...bannana's...be very careful some versions of this is soap in a bucket. This is my sons favorite scent, I don't even have it as part of my line yet, but do make it for him, I hate the name. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

okay, my Monkey Farts that behaved so well came from Lillian.

Blessed Be
Sheryl


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw it on Aroma Haven and got a free 1 oz. sample...how do you think it would be in lotion? What is Lillian's online address or company name? I know on Aroma Haven it said that it turns the soap brown...I don't want that


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

there is another thread here for Lillian her sales are all coop usually


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's the reason I haven't tried it.....I don't need another brown soap! LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, when I made my soap, I took a small amount out before I added the fo, and the milk, so it was white. I colored it a pretty yellow, then the rest of the soap had the fo and gm in it. I did a swirl thing with the scented gm soap, and the yellow portion. The soap turned a golden brown/yellow, and had this bright yellow swirl in it. It looked really cool. Made me think of banannas!

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki figure out another name for the soap "************ or something"


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh heck Sondra, the name usually sells it for me.... :rofl :rofl :rofl

People say "it's called what........" then they smell it and go "OHHHHHH....."

:rofl :rofl


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I have it labeled as "Monkey Farts" or "Monkey Mayhem" for those who just can't stand the name. 
I've soaped two different Monkey Farts. The one from...uh...shoot, I'm assuming Nature's Garden or Bittercreek as it was a candle scent my sister carries, did not work well, though I prefer the smell to that one. I added the FO and where the FO was it was soap already. Not sure what that is refered to as. I beat the tar out of it and poured it but it still have clumps of FO in it so I don't sell it.
I use AromaHaven's now and it behaves just fine, but does discolor to a dark brown.
Some people really like it but it is one I only soap once...maybe twice a year.


----------

